# 1/3rd scale Ferrari 312PB Anyone?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

No idea wether this is old news but for you auto modelers out there...
Some 12 years in the making and the engine and transmission actually work. Gotta respect that kind of dedication.

The video segment from UK TV 

The builders site 

I'm looking forward to seeing his 1/3rd 330 P4 myself


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Man we are talking dedication here !!!! fantastic !


----------

